# Reserve Bank's gold sale cost us $5bn



## nukz (11 January 2011)

*Reserve Bank's gold sale cost us $5bn *
THE Reserve Bank sold most of the nation's gold reserves more than a decade ago because the board believed its price would remain flat

They believed also the commodity would not play a role in a future financial crisis.

The decision to sell 167 tonnes of the bank's reserves has cost the nation about $5 billion based on today's soaring price of almost $1400 an ounce.

Read on: http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...sale-cost-us-5bn/story-e6frg6nf-1225985231872

Quite a interesting article, i was not even aware that we sold such a chunk of our gold.


----------



## TabJockey (11 January 2011)

nukz said:


> *Reserve Bank's gold sale cost us $5bn *
> THE Reserve Bank sold most of the nation's gold reserves more than a decade ago because the board believed its price would remain flat
> 
> They believed also the commodity would not play a role in a future financial crisis.
> ...




Well they where partly right, Gold played no part in the GFC. Nobody refused to deal with us because we didnt have enough gold, we didnt have to send gold to pay off debts or anything dramatic like that.

In hindsight it looks like a blunder, but its pretty hard to pick these things.......
Quite a interesting article, i was not even aware that we sold such a chunk of our gold.


----------



## sreeve (11 January 2011)

9 out of 10 Australians wouldn't even realise our currency is "fiat" let alone gold's historical context as a monetary metal.

Central banks worldwide, including the RBA, are running out of room to sell gold and keep its price down. The more gold and silver in individuals hands the better!


----------



## sreeve (31 January 2011)

Attached is ChartoftheDay from yesterday showing gold's continued 11 year bull-trend (in US Dollar terms).

Also this article in The Australian summaries which countries accumulated gold in 2010.


> RUSSIA led the gold bugs last year as it invested $US5.8 billion ($5.83bn) in bullion to diversify its reserves away from the US greenback.
> 
> According to figures from the World Gold Council, *Russia bought 135.3 tonnes during 2010 at an average price of $US1224 an ounce.*
> 
> ...




Cheers,
Scott


----------



## tech/a (31 January 2011)

Relax.

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2188rank.html


----------



## sreeve (31 January 2011)

Relax about the CIA or that there are large reserves of paper dollars floating around the world?  Large foreign "paper" reserves do not insulate anything.


----------

